# Cage with smallest bar spacing?



## MoodyMouse

I have just found out a wild mouse has been squeezing into the Alaska cage my mice are in. I desperately need a cage this mouse cannot get into! At the moment I've had to put them in a pets at home medium hamster cage that happens to have small bar spacing but I really want them in a bigger cage. I think 6mm would be ideal as this mouse can squeeze through almost anything!


----------



## SarahC

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=micke ... d=0CCIQsAQ

wild mice can't get through the bars of the Mickey max and its available at pets @ home(the blue based one on the top row of featured pics).Lucky pets lab cages would also be suitable.Both expensive unfortunately.


----------



## MoodyMouse

Those bars don't look that tight together, is it 6mm?


----------



## SarahC

I can assure you they are.I have 2 and no wild mouse has ever squeezed in and I have frequent invasions , no baby mouse ever squeezed out.I looked at your Alaska and its marketed for Syrians where as the m.max is for mice and dwarf hamsters.


----------



## Agoutigoo

also the Barney cage is a good one. 7mm bar spacing same as my kios cages and even 2 week old babies couldn't get out .
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189303


----------

